# 2 days, 3 Hunters, 3 Birds



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Another season in the books. And things got started rather quickly.
April 19 AM
Mom broke the ice opening morning. Dad and her were hunting a small corn stubble acrossed the road from the camper where we had observed several turkeys the day prior to season. There were 3 nice longbeards in the bunch and they hoped to do some damage. And sure enough they did. They set up in the corner of the field in a high travel this has been a proven spot over the years for Dad. So, he and Mom parked the quad and set up the Evolution Sabre in the corner of the field and put out their dekes. Wasnt long after flydown and they had a longbeard gobbling and putting on a show. It came up towards the decoys and as mom eased the gun out it caught her movement and turned to leave, but as turkeys often do, had to take that one last look and he stretched his neck she folded him. 7:15 am and a nice 2 yr old turkey down. Had a 9 5/8" beard and 1" spurs. Great bird Mom!

























My opening morning was pretty uneventful. I had a few woodlots to choose from and the one i decided to hunt had a couple great longbeards and only 3 hens roosted there the day prior to season. There was a small finger of woods that juts out into the field, and the birds were roosted just in from there and entered the field along that finger of woods. So, i figured it was a no brainer slam dunk for opening morning. Unfortunately for me, they didnt roost in that woods like the day prior, but in a lot to the west a few hundred yards with a few more buddies. And at flydown the hens lead the toms to the north into another hunter where they were greeted with a thundering boom!
April 19 PM
Headed back to the farm that Mom got her bird on for the afternoon hunt. Dad and i set up where we had seen the birds strutting and feeding the afternoon prior. As the day wore on the wind picked up and birds never showed other than a beareded hen that strolled right through the center of my hen/strutting tom set.
April 20 AM
Dad headed back out to his honey hole where Mom killed her bird the day prior. I went to a 160 acre woods that holds a ton of turkeys. Hadnt been able to catch up with the land owner until midday on the opener, but finally did and was excited to get back in that woods. One of my favorite places to hunt. Its almost always a fast paced run and gun style hunt in there with some challenging terrain to negotiate at times. This property has rolling oak ridges, thick brush and wet swamp land. Having not been able to scout it, i just had to wing it from past hunts. Well, I eased my way down the logging road and hooted on the owl call every coulpe hundred yards trying to strike up a gobble. Nothing much going on until i got towards the back 1/3 of the wood lot where theres a turnaround and a large ridge with a big open bottom where birds like to roost and strut. I hit the Power Owl and two birds thundered off not 125 yards in front of me. It seemed like a great set up. Birds up on the ridge, a big sandy turnaround where they can strut and dust so i stuck a hen deke in the ground and backed up against an oak. Wasnt long and the woods to the south started gobbling as well. I waited just prior to when i figured theyd fly down and did some soft calls to which they answered. Finally they flew down, but on the back side of the ridge towards that big oak bottom. They went back and forth gobbling, but wouldnt come my way. Eventually i could tell they were moving off so i decided to make an aggressive move and try to get to the ridge near the roost and set up before they got too far gone. Well just as im getting up there one gobbles. Then the other. Well the gobbler to the left sounded closer so i decided to end round 90* to the left using the terrain for cover to get into position. As im heading that way he gobbles again, but this time he is CLOSE. So, i hurridly retreated west as there wasnt a good place to sit and slide down the edge of the ride and set up on a nasty slope in a very uncomfortable position. I hit the slate call and he gobbled once. Next thing i know i could hear him drumming and then the leaves rustling. Thats when i spot a red head running around the bottom edge of the ridge coming right for me. He stopped in my estimation at about 45-50 yards from me and looked around. Not seeing any hen and not having my mouth call in i was unable to call. He turned around to head back where he came from. As he passed behind a big oak i picked my gun up and when he reapeared from behind the tree i put a bead on him and unleashed the furry and he folded. Gotta love 3 1/2" and 250 pellets of carnage! Not a long beard, but a thick one. Another 2 year old bird 8 1/8" beard and 1" spurs. I called Dad about half way to the bird and it was 7:10 am.
After the long 3/4 mile trek back to the farm with turkey over my shoulder i loaded him in the truck and headed back to camper. I got back, poured some coffee and showing Mom my bird. As im telling her the story we hear a gun shot from acrossed corn field. I call Dad and sure enough he just put his bird down. It was now 8:10 am. Heres how it went down. After a pretty quiet morning he finally had a long beard sound off to the east. As he worked that bird closer he peered out the west window to spot a nice tom that slipped in silently. That joker was fanned out coming down the headlands towards his decoys. Some clucks and purrs and it came within gun range and it was game over. Yet another 2 year old turkey. 10" beard, and 1" spurs. So, Mom and I grabbed the camera, jumped in the truck and headed back to snap some pics of the bird. Worked out great as Dad and I got pics of our birds in the field together. Good stuff.
Dads bird
























My bird
















We are father and son, we'll get the job done!
















Another great season in the books. 2 days, 3 birds down. Dont get any better than that.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Yes, it doesn't get better than that! Congratulations, awesome pics, thanks for taking time to share, well done!


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrat's on the birds.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great job Adam....looks like you guys had a quick season! :coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to all, heck of a season.


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

very nice hunt for your family. you shure have a great turkey factory there. the picture of both you and your dad is priceless.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice job on the birds!!! 

Enjoy the family hunts as long as you can. Its been a while now since I've been able to have and enjoy a hunt with my dad. Now I'm working on building those memories with my son and soon with my daughter. 

Thanks for the pics...they made me thankfull for the times I had and hopefull for the ones to come.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone, it was a great time hunting with the family. I wouldnt trade it for anything. Thats what its all about. I was so happy for my Mom, her boss has small cell cancer and she's been working tons of hours filling the voids. It was nice for her just to get away and to put a turkey down was even better. And it was her biggest bird to date which was icing on the cake!:coolgleam


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

blood trail said:


> Nice job on the birds!!!
> 
> Enjoy the family hunts as long as you can. Its been a while now since I've been able to have and enjoy a hunt with my dad. Now I'm working on building those memories with my son and soon with my daughter.
> 
> Thanks for the pics...they made me thankfull for the times I had and hopefull for the ones to come.


Amen to that post!!!

Those are some great pics. 

What memories to share with your mom and dad. It is so cool that your mom gets out there and chases them with you guys:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Great pics.

That's an old school blind I still got some hunting clothes in that brown WWII camo. Some fit kinda tight though.   :lol:


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats to the whole family! Those are some great looking birds and the pictures are priceless!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

GoneFishin said:


> Great pics.
> 
> That's an old school blind I still got some hunting clothes in that brown WWII camo. Some fit kinda tight though.   :lol:


Actually, that blind is an ice shanty. Its made by Evolution Outdoors and is the Sabre model. Its and ATV mounted shanty. Dad and I have black canvases for ice fishing and the camo canvases for hunting. Just got em this winter. Theyre designed for a run and gun style of ice fishing...Suits our needs perfectly. Theyre made over in Midland, MI, all materials and labor are 100% USA.:coolgleam The owner Pat is a fantastic guy as well.
http://www.eopllc.net/


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Adam.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats! looks like a great family event! way to go


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats some phenomenal work! Great stories and pics!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Job on the birds Adam, and family.......Looks like your dads bird is a little bigger:lol:.........Mack


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

bigrackmack said:


> Nice Job on the birds Adam, and family.......Looks like your dads bird is a little bigger:lol:.........Mack


And dont think i didnt hear about that from him!!!:lol:


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Excellent post. I too was able to get my family involved this year. My wife does not really hunt but got excited to turkey hunt and my son is a little young to deer hunt so this was perfect. You were completely right about having to get the family out there with ya and being so much fun. This could have been one of the best hunts I have been on, at least right there at the top. Thanks for the fantastic read.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very Cool! Congrats to you and yours! 

PS: That Double Bull Blind we discussed last fall, and I ended up with came in mighty handy a few times in the rain these past few weeks!


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

Good job AB, Good to see the whole family together doing the hunting thing. All great time's to remember. Boy I can here AL all the way from here, after shooting the bigest out of you two. Can you say complete Harasment. :lol::lol::lol::evil: Oh yea, great pic's BRO.


----------

